# Am I keeping my betta happy?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

He is in a 5.5 gallon tank by himself with a heater, filter, a couple fake plants, and a hiding cave. I thought 5.5 gallons was great, but now I'm seeing that people are keeping them in 10 gallons and it's making me feel bad


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

You have no reason to feel bad! So don't! None of my fish even have 5 gallons and they are all very happy! He is very lucky to have 5 gallons! If he gone to someone else who knows what he would be living in! DO NOT feel bad!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

bettas are generally happy (especially with the amount of care you appear to give him) in 2.5gal or more. 2.5 tends to be the limit for most people to tolerate...I'll be honest my Emanon is in a 2gal, but he gets the utmost care and is a very active, happy little fishie. 10gal are nice, but a 5.5 is larger than many people manage to give their bettas. Hakuna matata! I'm sure he's a happy guy!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't feel bad! 5 gallons is more then enough for a single betta! 

They may not live in puddles, but they are a single fish who do not need the filtration system as most other fish, and being a single fish that don't get big, they don't need as much space.

We all would love to have big tanks and such for all of our bettas.. but sometimes cost and space doesn't allow it. I keep mine in 2 gallons.. currently 2 are in 1 gallons as they are still very young and small.. and they are as happy as can be. It comes down to care rather then size.

You are giving him a great amount of room to swim in, a clean home, a warm home.. a cave to hide in, plants to swim through.. there isn't anything else he could ask for. 

But it's natural and understandable to see some people with larger tanks and want the same thing for ours. My space is limited since I moved not long ago and waiting on some property, but whenever I see large set ups I get to wishful thinking. Just don't look down upon yourself, as you have given him something great and that most bettas don't get, as there are people who believe the myths and keep them in small bowls with no heaters still. Yours is in a wonderful home, a great sized home and perfect for him.

You can add in a snail if you want  An apple snail gets rather big and some people love them.. but just one or you'll be over run with them hehe


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha I just UPGRADED Beau to a 5 gallon. He's been living in a 2 gallon for a couple of months. Now that I've upgraded, I think 5 gallons is the perfect size!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys  you are very nice. I feel a lot better now


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

The minimum is 1g! He's VERY happy. Mine are all in 2.5-3g tanks (with the exception to Garland who for some reason is terrified of big spaces..) & they're all VERY happy. Yours must be very very happy too! Some members are quite stupid in my opinion. 10g tanks are an opinion, not needed for bettas as they aren't very active fish and are quite small. Your fishy is living in a perfect palace for one!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Good! Glad we could help you out there.. every one has their own personal opinions when it comes to sizes of tanks, and what they should be. But when it comes down to it, it's about the care. 
I've been told my 1 gallons were not enough for mine.. but I can guarantee that they are healthy and happy. I mean, for a one inch fish a gallon is huge  

So take pride in what you have for your little guy, make the best out of his tank and enjoy him


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> Some members are quite stupid in my opinion. 10g tanks are an opinion, not needed for bettas as they aren't very active fish and are quite small.


I don't believe any one here has said 10 gallons is needed, the OP mentioned seeing them was all. Please be careful and not call members here stupid, especially if any had stated an opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh Goodness yes. Most of the people who speak of ten gallon tanks usually divide them up into little 3.3 gallon areas. And most people who own betta fish put them in a 1-3.5 gallon tank. If he's bored you can put some stuff in there to keep him entertained. 

But all-in-all, that is one spoiled betta.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

again, thank you all very much for your assurance. This is a very nice community. I'm glad I joined!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Myates said:


> I don't believe any one here has said 10 gallons is needed, the OP mentioned seeing them was all. Please be careful and not call members here stupid, especially if any had stated an opinion.
> 
> Thanks!


Hiya! If you'd like to be matter-of-fact with me, I'd love to be the same to you! I never singled out a certain member and I even added that it was an opinion. Furthermore, it was _obviously_ stating that I find this action to be stupid. So before you jump on someone about others having opinions learn to read that I was just stating mine as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> Some members are quite stupid in my opinion.


You don't have to be singling a person out to be rude. It may just be your opinion that some members are quite stupid, but it's not an opinion you have to share.  Stay nice. 

I prefer having at least 5 gallons because of the care aspect, and because I've seen my boy Odysseus swimming about in it so happily. I couldn't bear to keep him in anything less.  On the other hand, because little Circe was so tiny, she was perfectly happy in a 3 gallon. She's now just as content sharing a 16 gallon with 5 other girls.  5.5 gallons is definitely not making you a bad owner!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

BF.com is a fantastic community...most people here are knowledgeable (or on their way) about different diseases and such too, so if there is ever a problem you can post symptoms and whatnot and this place is fantastic about giving advice! Also, post pics of your guy! We'd all love to see!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

He's in a 5.5 gal? Heated, clean water, decor? He's a happy boy!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have my boys in a divided ten gallon tank. 5gal is plenty big enough for everything your fish needs. Heat and hiding places, some decor, and he will be fine. Maybe add one or two live plants, an anubias or a moss ball, both easy and low maintenance, but even that isn't necessary.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I have one of my bettas in a 5g tank and the other in a 10g tank... Both of them are Very happy and it is HARLDLY stupid to have a betta in a 10g tank.... Not necessary but by no means stupid. If you can afford it and have the room.. Go for it


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

From what I've seen, bettas don't need a 10 gallon tank. I have one in a 5.5 gallon tank and another in a 2.5 gallon tank and they both seem to be happy fish to me. So, you're fine. 5 gallons is plenty of room for one betta. I'm sure he's a very happy fish.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Just make sure you do regular water changes and your betta will live long and happy life. I love all my bettas and i have 2.5 gall tanks. And one of them will be 5 years old soon


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't worry about the size, I have a 5 gallon and I worried about it being either too big or too small. I came back from the store today to grab a heater for my little guy and saw three dead betta's just floating in their cups on the shelf (they apparently have been there for abit and I could single them out because of the way the water was colored). At least our betta's are in a decent/good home and didn't spend the last of their days alone in a dirty cup :-/


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well unfortunately almost all stores probably have dead bettas on the shelves. I have 4 stores that i am going in my town. Only one store change the water 2 times a wk which is still not enough for those little cups. Other stores i just really afraid to go there. One time i ask employee how often they change the water, they told me when it dirty, and it really like 2 inches of the water in the cup  So i think if we will do regular water changes our betta would be happy even in 1 gall tank . Just get me out of that stores


----------

